# Update on a New Monitor



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 28, 2004)

I've been waiting for a very long time to get an LCD monitor.

Based on having such a great month at work, I set aside some dough to buy one and did today. It came with a rebate too!

I got a 19" Envision monitor. It was rated by many sites to be one of the best new monitors on the market. Viewsonic, Sony, Samsung and HP had some competition monitors, but they did not compare to this one based on price and features.

I must say, it is a winner. Crisp, clear, vibrant, and a great screen to look at. I have the settings on 1600 X 1240 which is it max resolution, and it just does not get any better than this. It will make using Frontpage for the website much easier with a larger screen by 1.5 inches than I had, and the great screen resolution is better on my eyes.

Just and FYI - anyone wanting a good monitor, here are the specs:

Cabinet Color Bezel: Silver w/black accent; Back Cover/Base: Black 
Panel TFT Active Matrix LCD
VIS: 19" ( 48cm ), Diagonal 
Pixel Pitch 0.294mm x 0.294mm 
Display Area 376mm x 301mm 
Brightness 250 cd/m2 (typ) 
Contrast Ratio 600:1 (typ) 
Response Time 25ms (typ) 
Viewing Angle Horizontal: 170 Degrees (typ)
Vertical: 170 Degrees (typ) 
Compatibility VESA, SXGA, XGA, SVGA, VGA
MacÂ(r) Equipped With VGA Port 
Scanning Frequency Horizontal: 24K~83KHz, Vertical: 55~75Hz 
Pixel Frequency 135MHz 
Maximum Resolution [email protected] 
Recommended Resolution [email protected] 
Resolutions Supported [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]/72/75Hz, [email protected]/60/72/75Hz, [email protected]/70/72/75Hz, [email protected]/75Hz 
Color 16M 
Analog Input Video: 0.7Vp-p, RGB Analog
Separate Sync: TTL Level
H/V Sync: Positive / Negative 
Digital Input DVI-D (TMDS) 
Connectors Analog RGB Signal: 15-pin D-sub Male
DVI-D: 24-pin DVI-D
Power: 3-Pin Plug (CEE22) 
Power Source DC Universal 100~240VAC, 50/60Hz 
Power Consumption 60Watts (Max.) 
Plug & Play DDC1/2B 
EPA ENERGY STARÂ(r) Yes 
User Control Auto Adjust, Left/Vol-, Right/Vol+, Menu, On/Off 
OSD Function Brightness, Contrast, Focus**, Clock**, H/V Position**, Color Temp (Warm, Cool & User) Input Select, OSD H/V, OSD Timeout, OSD Language, Input Signal Information, Reset, Exit 
OSD Languages English, French, Intalian, German, Spanish & Chinese 
Regulations UL, CSA, FCC, TUV/GS, CE, ISO 13406-2 Class II, Windowsr XP Logo 
Built-in Speakers 3W x 2 
Other Features VESA 75mm Wall Mount Compliant*, Kensington Security Slot, 110mm Height Adjustment, 90Â° Pivot, 70Â° Swivel, 25Â° Tilt 
Dimensions
(WxHxD mm) 438x441.5-551.5x243 
Dimensions
(WxHxD inches) 17.2x17.4-21.7x9.6 
Monitor Dimensions w/o Base (WxHxD) 438x441.5-551.5x73.5 mm, 17.2x17.4-21.7x2.9 inches 
Weight 7.8 kgs (17.2.0 lbs) net 
Loading Qty w/pallet 20' = 528 pcs.; 40' Std = 1100 pcs. 
Warranty 3 Years 
UPC Code 685417784240 


5 Stars from me!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 29, 2004)

...and the price?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 29, 2004)

The price runs from $600-800. I bought it brandsmart for the $600. It is the ONLY LCD monitor with a 3 year mfr guarantee. (Which was important to me.) It also has a rebate right now, so I got it total for $500. THat was the same price, roughly, of my last 19" CRT monitor. So I am happy I waited.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 29, 2004)

And I got the 19 inch hand me down!
yuk yuk yuk


----------



## blhowes (Aug 29, 2004)

[quote:59b8add7ad="Scott Bushey"]And I got the 19 inch hand me down!
yuk yuk yuk[/quote:59b8add7ad]Sometimes its not what you know, but who you know that counts.


----------

